# Anyone in or near Orgiva?



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

We are hoping to move down to the Orgiva area in the next few months and i wondered if anyone on here lives locally and has anything good (or bad) to say. I've been reading through the forum but can't find anything on this area.

We've lived in rural France for four years, been self employed and its been ok, our reasons for moving are the very high social charges for small businesses, a love of Spain every time we pop over the border (we live very near) plus a new challenge. We have young children who have been to school in France for two years and are both looking forward to learning Spanish as well, we are doing our best with cd's and the internet and though not finding it easy, it does have a lot of similarities to French - which is good as we can get by ok here.

We're coming over later in the month to try and find a rental property as we intend to rent for the first year whilst we get ourselves organised and get our bearings.

I've spoken with a spanish solicitor and accountant and from what i can see setting up is quite straightforward, a flat social security payment each month and then tax on what you've earnt - very different to what we've had in France.

We've got some money put away for the first year just in case, but hope to get ourselves out and working asap - again i know its hard - has been in France - but surely its not all gloom and doom, i am looking for someone who has good experiences.

Has anyone else moved from France to Spain and found a lot of differences - again good or bad.

Thanks for reading and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

There is a thread on here somewhere called Location Location Location (use the search box) with some correspondence about Orgiva and the Alpujarras on it (starting t the bottom of the first page). A bit of a mixed response to the number of "hippies and tree huggers" who seem to congregate there.

Sounds like you're doing all the right things - definitely worth persevering with the Spanish, it makes living here so much more three-dimensional when you know what's going on around you.

If you have any specific questions just fire away, there are plenty of experts on the forum willing to offer help and advice!


----------



## shytalk (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi
We moved to Orgiva from the Uk 2 months ago and have not looked back.Its a pretty town of about 6500 people and maybe 20% are english speaking .
I dont think there are as many hippy ,bohemian type people as there used to be but taking people as they come every one is very pleasant.
We bought our house off homesespana.co.uk who also do rental and are located in the town.
there are plenty of bars restaurants and a 24hr medical centre, banks and supermarkets
Hope this helps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

macaws said:


> We are hoping to move down to the Orgiva area in the next few months and i wondered if anyone on here lives locally and has anything good (or bad) to say. I've been reading through the forum but can't find anything on this area.
> 
> We've lived in rural France for four years, been self employed and its been ok, our reasons for moving are the very high social charges for small businesses, a love of Spain every time we pop over the border (we live very near) plus a new challenge. We have young children who have been to school in France for two years and are both looking forward to learning Spanish as well, we are doing our best with cd's and the internet and though not finding it easy, it does have a lot of similarities to French - which is good as we can get by ok here.
> 
> ...


You need to read the Chris Stewart books if you haven't already, or get in touch with him!! He's down that way
driving over lemons - Buscar con Google


----------



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

Well having posted my post, our computer died and its taken me until now to read your messages. Thank you.

We are set to move down in mid November, so only about four weeks, very excited - we are now looking for a removal company, have posted on Shiply already, and more importantly looking for storage for some sofas, white goods, boxes of books and bits and pieces. Anyone know somewhere safe, secure etc? I'd be really grateful if you could advise.

We're really looking forward to a new start, lots of hard work ahead but it would be great to get to know people, particularly with young children as our two are very keen to meet new friends when we get there.

Thanks and apologies again for not replying, should be ok now.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

macaws said:


> We're coming over later in the month to try and find a rental property as we intend to rent for the first year whilst we get ourselves organised and get our bearings.


You mention storage. We had storage and the cost for a few sofas and bits and bobs ran up to quite a lot each month. Instead we moved to a bigger villa with a huge underbuild. May be better to get a slightly bigger place with a spare room to store your stuff in! You may save a fortune!



macaws said:


> I've spoken with a spanish solicitor and accountant and from what i can see setting up is quite straightforward, a flat social security payment each month and then tax on what you've earnt - very different to what we've had in France.


Yes, on teh face very simple, finding the work is the difficult bit at the moment. Can I ask what it is you do?



macaws said:


> We've got some money put away for the first year just in case, but hope to get ourselves out and working asap - again i know its hard - has been in France - but surely its not all gloom and doom, i am looking for someone who has good experiences.


Always a good idea, and like many will tell you, despite having the cushion of a bit in the bank, try to get work ASAP because it will take time! Of course it isnt all doom and gloom. You mention paying SS, so I presume you are self employed. Plan it right, market it right and get to know enough people and (depending on what you do etc of course) if you work hard you can make a go of it. Obviously, you sound like you have your head screwed on, so you will understand, in the early days it will be a upward climb, a struggle and a battle but it's doable!

Good luck and Enjoy Spain!


----------



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Steve.

We've found somewhere to live, we were origianally going to leave all of our house stuff in storage in France, but seems a pointless exercise as we then have to move it all down anyway - and from our last moving experience its always the things you leave behind that you need.

Husband is a tree surgeon and landscape gardener, we will get set up as self employed when we arrive, we do other things as well, husband also a qualified martial arts teacher, well its more of a passion for him than anything else, he'd like to meet soem people who'd like to train with him (not paying - just for fitness).

We're also looking at maybe a little shop somewhere, loads of research to do once we get there.

Thanks again for your reply, i can't wait to get moving, temperatures are dropping like crazy here already and i keep checking the weather......... not that thats the main reason of moving of course!


----------



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

And please excuse my spelling, just done the school walk and its frozen my fingers!


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

*We're moving as well!*



macaws said:


> We are hoping to move down to the Orgiva area in the next few months and i wondered if anyone on here lives locally and has anything good (or bad) to say. I've been reading through the forum but can't find anything on this area.
> 
> We've lived in rural France for four years, been self employed and its been ok, our reasons for moving are the very high social charges for small businesses, a love of Spain every time we pop over the border (we live very near) plus a new challenge. We have young children who have been to school in France for two years and are both looking forward to learning Spanish as well, we are doing our best with cd's and the internet and though not finding it easy, it does have a lot of similarities to French - which is good as we can get by ok here.
> 
> ...


Hi

My husband and I intending to move at the end of December/early January from the UK. We're really looking forward to the new challenge and adventure as well.

I see from the threads that you have rented a house, are you able to tell me who you went through ie Real Estate Agent or individual owner? In fact any suggestion s you are able to provide would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks so much and look forward to hearing from you!

Eva-Marie


----------



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

EvaMarie said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I intending to move at the end of December/early January from the UK. We're really looking forward to the new challenge and adventure as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Eva-Marie

I'm not sure if i can post details of an agent i have found really helpful on here - and I can't work out how to send a private message - we found our place privately through chance really, but i can so far recomment a chap in Orgiva who has given me loads of advice.

Where are you moving from in the UK and are you heading for Orgiva itself?

Be good to meet up an get to know people.

If you can work out the private message please let me know and i'll message you.

Speak soon!


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

*Private Messages*



macaws said:


> Hi Eva-Marie
> 
> I'm not sure if i can post details of an agent i have found really helpful on here - and I can't work out how to send a private message - we found our place privately through chance really, but i can so far recomment a chap in Orgiva who has given me loads of advice.
> 
> ...


Hi

If you go to Quick Links and click on the down arrow it will open up a scroll down menu. Go to "Open Contacts Popup" and it will open up a pop up window. You will see my name and be able to tick a blank box. Underneath the ticked box you will see "PM Users" click on this button and hopefully you can send a message to me. I tried to send one to you but as I changed my email address, tonight on here, it's not letting me do it as present. 

Be great to start chatting and I would like to meet up and start exploring! 

Thanks 

E-M


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to make a minimum of five posts before the private message facility kicks in!!! So thats your answer, get posting LOL!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> You need to make a minimum of five posts before the private message facility kicks in!!! So thats your answer, get posting LOL!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


OK, thanks! Post I will.


----------



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

*OK*



EvaMarie said:


> OK, thanks! Post I will.


Come on Eva Marie, get posting cos i still can't get through to you. Just tell me is it Orgiva you are going to? Where in Oz are you from?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

She doesnt know what to say now LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

macaws said:


> Come on Eva Marie, get posting cos i still can't get through to you. Just tell me is it Orgiva you are going to? Where in Oz are you from?


Ok OK...I'm posting. Yes I'm going to Orgiva and I'm originally from Melbourne, lived pretty much all over Oz (mostly in Sydney) and been living in London for 11 years (far too long).


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> She doesnt know what to say now LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh believe me Jo, I never run out of things to say!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EvaMarie said:


> Oh believe me Jo, I never run out of things to say!


You should be able to PM now, maybe give it one more for luck and keep posting afterwards, its always nice to hear from everyone and how they're doing

Jo xxx


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> You should be able to PM now, maybe give it one more for luck and keep posting afterwards, its always nice to hear from everyone and how they're doing
> 
> Jo xxx


Hasn't "kicked" yet but I'll keep trying.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EvaMarie said:


> Hasn't "kicked" yet but I'll keep trying.


It hasnt has it!???? Maybe "refresh" or log in again?????

Jo xxx


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> It hasnt has it!???? Maybe "refresh" or log in again?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Did all of that but to no avail. Very frustrating. I will keep on posting nonsense till something happens. x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EvaMarie said:


> Did all of that but to no avail. Very frustrating. I will keep on posting nonsense till something happens. x



What a performance!!! Maybe the forum admin have to press a button or something??? Anyway, I'm sure it'll happen sometime soon!!???????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

EvaMarie said:


> Ok OK...I'm posting. Yes I'm going to Orgiva and I'm originally from Melbourne, lived pretty much all over Oz (mostly in Sydney) and been living in London for 11 years (far too long).


By the way I did receive you private message, just can't respond. Perhaps you could send me your email address and I will reply that way? x


----------



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> What a performance!!! Maybe the forum admin have to press a button or something??? Anyway, I'm sure it'll happen sometime soon!!????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Perhaps, I've learn't patience over the years having lived in Mexico on and off. It's very slow there. Thanks for your help anyway. x


----------



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

EvaMarie said:


> Perhaps, I've learn't patience over the years having lived in Mexico on and off. It's very slow there. Thanks for your help anyway. x


Jo, as someone already in the area, any ideas on where to find cheap storage? A garage that locks or something would be fine, we don't have a huge amount, i have found a delivery man and he wants to book a date but i can't til i find somewhere to put the stuff.

Time seems to be slowing down now, we are good to go and just can't wait to get moving. Just my little storage challenge to work out now................... All ideas gratefully received.


----------



## pjc80 (Oct 16, 2012)

I realise this is an old thread, but thought I'd reply anyway... My fiance and I have just moved to Orgiva (well, just outside) from the UK and so far, so good, but we have been so busy doing up our house and also having to go back to the UK for various reasons that we haven't managed to meet may people... We are expecting our first baby in March (very excited but also quite scary!!) and so we would really love to meet some other people nearby who are in a similar situation, or who have young children, to share experiences with etc. Also be great to hear about expat experiences of the local schools, and really just to make some English speaking friends locally (our Spanish is very poor at the moment...)!

@macaws Are you still living here, and how are your children getting on? Any advice to share? 

Many thanks x


----------



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello! Know that if you are still in orgiva you will have been there for 2 years...but would still be grateful for advice, links to groups etc. have 2 young children, a,so interested in schools! Thank u


----------

